

iPad 3 event liveblog - spicyj
http://live.theverge.com/Event/Live_from_Apples_iPad_3_event_in_San_Francisco

======
thetrendycyborg
Anyone else seeing a 500?

~~~
mbreese
No, but this liveblog isn't working well. Neither is the Arstechnica one. It
looks like they are both using ScribbleLive as their backend.

The Ars twitter feed is still going though, and the Engadget liveblog seems to
updating just fine.

<http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/07/apple-ipad-3-liveblog/>

------
nissimk
4g lte = killer feature

~~~
ugh
How so?

Are the prices attractive? What about coverage? Does it really matter for most
users? LTE is certainly nice to have, but it doesn’t seem like a very
practical or useful feature to me.

~~~
nissimk
No, the price of apple products is never attractive, and paying for a second
cell data plan is ridiculous, but for people who are already paying for that
2nd mobile data plan for their iPad, having a 10x increase in speed is
awesome. It stops feeling like your using a mobile internet connection and it
feels like you're using a real wired connection or wifi.

~~~
ugh
You don’t understand. I’m not talking about the price of the device (which is
extremely attractive), I’m talking about the price of the data plan.

I’m not sure how it is in the US but in Germany you just get a second SIM
card. Not a second data plan. That would be stupid. But LTE is extremely
expensive and has little to no coverage. You wouldn’t get more speed, you
would have to pay more first for a very limited benefit.

~~~
nissimk
In USA, Verizon has implemented pretty good LTE coverage in major cities. For
their standard cell data plans, they do not charge a different rate for 3G and
4G LTE. Unfortunately, they do try to charge 30$ / month for each device plus
an additional 30$ / month if you want to do wifi tether/hotspot, so if you had
a smartphone, a tablet and tethering enabled, you'd be paying 90$ per month
just for cell data (not including calls, SMS etc.)

